
Ask HN: Cellular for IoT devices? - davismwfl
How do companies like Simplisafe and other similar IoT type devices that have built in 2g&#x2F;3g, provide the service?  Specifically, how are they getting the service, the hardware is not difficult overall.  For example, I read this today: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastcompany.com&#x2F;3056442&#x2F;startup-report&#x2F;why-the-internet-of-things-hasnt-gone-cellular-yet<p>That article is enlightening although not surprising as it relates to the big cell providers here in the U.S., however, many companies already have cellular enabled products with low to minimal monthly fees.  Companies like Simplisafe amongst others, so how are they doing it?  Are they doing exactly what Particle did and negotiating individual deals like this to allow off contract, small monthly fees for their product?  Or do they become a &quot;virtual&quot; provider themselves and resell the service?
======
davismwfl
Clickable article link: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3056442/startup-
report/why-the-in...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3056442/startup-report/why-
the-internet-of-things-hasnt-gone-cellular-yet)

------
HockeyPlayer
Use [https://konekt.io/](https://konekt.io/)

~~~
davismwfl
Thank you for the link, I didn't see them pop up when I was searching but I am
looking at them now.

